# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Polycarbonate sheet, insulation and horizontal corrugated walling.

## manofaus

Has anybody got recommendations for using polycarbonate roofing in the shed to let some light in?
My shed is 9.6 deep and 14m wide. The rear 3m or so will be for a work shop, so Im thinking the 3rd sheet in for a poly sheet, and then the 8th. Its about 13 sheets wide. Im thinking only half a sheet. The rear of the shed faces NW. I am thinking of insulating the rear wall with super cell or similar and also the roof. Can I run it under the battens and only support it with the rafters which are at 2.4cts?
Also is running corrugated profile horizontal a PITA? 
Thanks

----------


## cyclic

As with any product, the better quality costs more.
You don't need to go from gutter to ridge, you can cut the existing roof sheet and overlap it over the clear sheet if you wish in order to suit your 3 metre workshop.
Match the roof profile with the chosen sheet, read the directions for fixing, then away you go.
Don't fall off the roof. 
I would not run super cell under rafters but that is your call.
I believe it will be a bitch to get in place as opposed to laying before the roof goes on. 
As to corro horizontal, no problems depending how many helpers you have as to length of sheets.

----------


## manofaus

What I meant was the depth of the shed is 9.6m, and 3m of that is the workshop. At the rear of the shed.
did you mean it would be a bitch laying the spancell under the battens and over the rafters? Or does it need to run down with the sheets and not across.
I was thinking the stuff would work better with a airgap between the sheets of roofing and the insulation. (thickness of the battens).

----------


## cyclic

> What I meant was the depth of the shed is 9.6m, and 3m of that is the workshop. At the rear of the shed.
> did you mean it would be a bitch laying the spancell under the battens and over the rafters? Or does it need to run down with the sheets and not across.
> I was thinking the stuff would work better with a airgap between the sheets of roofing and the insulation. (thickness of the battens).

  
Best way with insul is down the roof from ridge to gutter over the battens.
As for air gap, if you have an open building with safety wire across the battens/purlins, then when the insul goes down there is no chance of air gap.
I never heard of air gap until I started reading stuff on here.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Over battens.  Not sure what supa cell is, but the std product used is anticon blanket.  Installed over battens it creates its own airgap - so silver side down, insulation up, and the insulation becomes the air gap for the silver paper 
edit - think I see the product you are talking about.  The Bradford page has some pics and looks like a dedicated product you see on the underside of warehouses etc, ie it finishes flat and neat.  Also see a few of them with fall mesh installed over rafters.  I think Id stick with the simple anti con

----------

